# neuer aus NI stellt sich und seinen Teich vor...und die Probleme



## bu_bi (14. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,
ich wohne in der Nähe von Nienburg/Weser, bin 50 Jahre alt und gestallte 
gerade unseren Garten etwas um. Gesamt haben wir 5000m².

Bald geht es an den Teich. Den habe ich vor 17 Jahren ausbaggern lassen,
weil unser Grundstück sehr dass war. Mit dem Aushub habe ich das Gelände
etwas angehoben. Der Boden ist sehr fein und es befindet sich eine
Tonschicht darunter. In der Tonschicht läuft eine Kiesader, die wir damals
offengelegt haben. So war der Teich nach 24 Stunden schon fast voll. 
Ohne Folie! Dazu habe ich einen Graben angelegt. Der ist ca. 50m lang und
mittlerweile sehr zugewuchert. Im Teich hatte ich eine Oase Pumpe, die 
10.000 ltr/h zum Anfang des Grabens gepumpt hat. So lief das Wasser 
durch einen Naturfilter und war immer sehr klar. Nun ist die Pumpe hin… 
Manchmal ist das Wasser milchig. Das wird am Ton liegen.

Der Teich ist ca. 30 x 15 m groß, wenn er voll ist.
Auf dem letzten Foto (Google Earth) ist er unten rechts zu sehen.
Der Graben läuft am rechten Bildrand hoch und dann nach links.

Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, kämpfe ich gegen ein Problem an.
Der Teich wuchert mit Nadel-Sumpfsimse und __ Torfmoos zu. Über den Winter 
verrottet das Kraut dann und der Teich "kippt um".
Im nächsten Jahr das gleiche von vorne.






















Das Wasser habe ich untersuchen lassen. PH ist 6,5 und die anderen Werte
seien alle OK. Dann habe ich eine „Luftpumpe“ installiert, die 60ltr/h pumpt.
Damit wird das Wasser wieder etwas umgeältzt.

Fische habe ich nicht. Einen erfolglosen Versuch habe ich mit __ Graskarpfen 
hinter mir. Der letzte von 10 Stück war nach 4 Wochen tot.

Der Teich hat jetzt ca. 60cm weniger Wasser. Den werde ich bald komplett 
leer pumpen und dann von einem Bagger das Kraut entfernen lassen.
Der tiefe Bereich wird noch etwas vergrößert. Wenn der Teich voll war,
war er in der Mitte ca. 2,5m tief. Geformt wie ein Trichter. Jetzt soll er
eine Sohle bekommen.

Die Rosen kommen wieder rein. Dann kommt der nächste Versuch mit 
Graskarpfen. Ich hoffe, dass dann das Kraut keine Chance mehr hat.

Der Bewuchs lässt sich doch sicherlich über das Wasser beeinflussen.

Jetzt habe ich mein Wasser-Test-Set bekommen und gleich ausprobiert.
Hier das Ergebnis nach 2 Tagen intensiver Belüftung durch die 60l-Pumpe

PH = knapp 7
GH = 7° DH
KH = 1° DH
NO2 = 0
NO3 = 0
NH3 = 0,2

Die nächste Messung erfolgt erst, wenn der Teich leergepumpt, 
ausgebaggert und wieder voll ist.

Über Pflanzvorschläge für meinen Teich und den Graben würde ich mich 
freuen. Es sollten aber einheimische Pflanzen sein. Natürlich habe ich
mich hier schon an unseren Gewässern umgeschaut und einiges gefunden:

Sumpf-Vergißmeinnicht 
Pfefferminze
Krauses __ Laichkraut
__ Bachbunge
__ Igelkolben
Wassersellerie(?)
__ Rohrkolben
__ Schwertlilie gelb
__ Blutweiderich


Im Teich habe ich habe eine Aquamax 10000 gehabt.
Die ist ca. 4 Jahre alt. Im Frühjahr ist die Sicherung an der Pumpenleitung rausgeflogen.
Nachdem ich den Stecker der Pumpe herausgezogen hatte, hielt die Sicherung.

Ich habe die Pumpe dann ausgebaut und gereinigt und trocken gelagert.
Jetzt habe ich die Pumpe ausprobiert. Sie lief. Dann habe ich sie
kopfüber in einen Wassereimer gehängt und laufenlassen. Ging auch.
Über Nacht habe ich die Pumpe wieder in einen Eimer mit Wasser gelegt
und heute den Stecker eingesteckt. Sofort hat der FI-Schutzschalter ausgelöst.

Das Lager ist undicht. Hat jemand eine Anleitung, wie man das Lager tauscht?

Danke schon mal für Tips!

Grüße
Burkhard


----------



## lissbeth66 (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: neuer aus NI stellt sich und seinen Teich vor...und die Probleme*

Hallo Burkhard,

Deine Fragen ueberlasse ich mal den Experten hier ..ich sag schonmal

:willkommen


----------



## pema (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: neuer aus NI stellt sich und seinen Teich vor...und die Probleme*

Hallo Burkhard,

woran, bzw, weshalb sind deine Fische gestorben? Das würde mich doch etwas skeptisch machen. Ein schöner, großer Naturteich...und alle eingesetzten Fische sind nach vier Wochen tot
Bei deinen Wasserwerten ist mir nur der sehr niedrige KH-Wert aufgefallen, aber hast du auch schon einmal eine komplette Wasseranalyse machen lassen? Vielleicht verbirgt sich etwas in deinem Bodengrund, dass das Wasser für Fische tödlich macht?
petra


----------



## Frankia (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: neuer aus NI stellt sich und seinen Teich vor...und die Probleme*

Hallo Burkhard,

hast du dir mal bei den verendeten Fischen den Körper angesehen, bzw. die Kiemen........

zeigten die Fische vor dem Verenden bestimmte Verhaltensweisen..............Luft schnappen, oder "drehen"  oder sonstige auffällige Schwimmbewewgungen........

Möglicherweise hatten die Fische schon vor dem Einsetzten eine Krankheit...........?


----------



## bu_bi (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: neuer aus NI stellt sich und seinen Teich vor...und die Probleme*

Hallo,
das ist nun einige Jahre her...
Die Kiemen hatte ich mir nicht angeschaut. Aber die hatten Pilze.
Das waren weiße Haarbüschel, die so ca. 1 bis 1,5cm lang waren.
Sonst habe ich keine Auffälligkeiten gesehen.
Danke
Grüße
Burkhard


----------



## bu_bi (9. Dez. 2013)

*AW: neuer aus NI stellt sich und seinen Teich vor...und die Probleme*

Moin,

es tut sich was am Teich:
Das wurde auch Zeit. Die "grüne Matte" hatte schon wieder
die Hälfte des Teichs bedeckt...


----------



## Moonlight (9. Dez. 2013)

*AW: neuer aus NI stellt sich und seinen Teich vor...und die Probleme*

Hallo Burkhard,

herzlich Willkommen 

Ich bin gespannt wie der Teich dann fertig aussieht. Bisher war er optisch ja wunderschön natürlich ...
Hoffentlich gelingt Dir das wieder 

Also wenn die Fische watteartigen weißen Belag hatten, dann waren sie einfach mal krank.
Möglich wären Verletzungen der Schleimhaut, wo sich dann wiederum ein Pilz festgesetzt hat.
Allerdings geht so etwas nur, wenn die Fische von Hause aus nicht fit und kränklich sind. Einem gesunden Fisch macht eine kleine Verletzung nichts aus ... die verheilt von selbst.

Wenn dann allerdings noch ein geschwächtes Immunsystem (warum auch immer) hinzukommt und dann das Umsetzen in einen neuen Teich erfolgt (was viel Stress für die Tiere bedeutet), dann haben Pilze und __ Parasiten leichtes Spiel.
So viel zu dem Versterben Deiner __ Graskarpfen.

Solltest Du einen neuen Versuch wagen, dann frage doch hier im Forum. 
Hier bekommst du nur gesunde Tiere, die Du mit ruhigem Gewissen erwerben kannst 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (9. Dez. 2013)

*AW: neuer aus NI stellt sich und seinen Teich vor...und die Probleme*

Hallo Burkhard,
:Willkommen2

Das ist ein großer Naturteich und angepasste Pflanzen können dann schon mal wuchern.

Die Wasserhärte kann man mit günstigem Muschelgrid aus Raifeisenmärkten gut stabilisieren.
Dann sollte der PH Wert nicht mehr so stark schwanken.


----------



## bu_bi (28. März 2014)

Hallo,
hier mal aktuelle Bilder:











Jetzt muß ich mich schleunigst nach Pflanzen umsehen.
Es sollen auf jeden Fall viele __ Rohrkolben und gelbe Schwerlilien rein.

Aber eigentlich ist wieder Pause.
Nach zwei Knie-OPs letztes Jahr habe ich am 30.01.14 eine
Teilprothese (PFJ) ins linke Knie unter die Kniescheibe bekommen.
Anschließend Reha. Es ist unglaublich, wie viel Papierkram dazu gehört.

Einen Belüfterstein habe ich schon mal zur Wasserumwälzung und
Entschichtung reingelegt. Nun will ich das - defekter Link entfernt - testen lassen.

Und wenn das - defekter Link entfernt - in Ordnung ist, kommen einheimische Fische rein.

Grüße
Burkhard


----------



## bu_bi (30. März 2014)

Hallo,
gestern war ich los und habe mal die Wasserwerte bestimmen lassen.
War zwar "nur" mit Teststreifen, aber mein Testset ist zwei Jahre alt,
und die Werte waren mir doch sehr unheimlich...

PH 7
GH 4
KH 0
NO2 ~1
NO3 0-10

Ich werde dann mal Muschelgrit holen fahren 

Grüße
Burkhard


----------



## Moonlight (4. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Burkhard, ich frage mich nur ob der Wasserstand so richtig ist. Sieht bissel wenig aus. Geht da nicht noch mehr?


----------



## bu_bi (6. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
das ist ein Naturteich, der durch Grundwasser gespeist wird.
Und das schwankt hier. Am Steg kann man sehen, wie hoch es schon stand.
Hier hat es dieses Jahr noch nicht wirklich geregnet. Und Schnee hatten wir auch nicht...
Der wird noch voller im Laufe des Jahres. Wenn ich den auffülle, läuft
das Wasser in den Grund, der der Wasserstand pegelt sich wieder ein.

Nun suche ich erst mal Pflanzen. Wenn jemand aus der Nähe
von Nienburg/Weser welche los werden möchte, gerne.

Danke
Grüße
Burkhard


----------

